# Black on Black



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I tried Black on Black by CC. I like! I use this shampoo on Dexter my black and white Hav. I must of done something right today because Dexter was so easy to comb out while drying! Best experience so far! 

I do not know if it is any age thing (Dexter's age) 3 1/2 years. Hair maturity? Shampoo? Conditioner? Drying Technique or what? But, I loved today's comb out on Dexter.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Did you use White on White shampoo on his white areas to protect them from the coloring agent in the Black on Black shampoo?

Did Dexter have a reddish cast to his black hair that you wanted to color-correct?

I just read the information on the CC site and am just wondering how the color turned out. Any new pix?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes, Dexter did have a red cast to his hair. I had been using Isle of Dog No 18 for a good while but wanted to try Black on Black. I will attach a picture when I am on my laptop.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

No, I did not use White on White, but it was on my order. Ended up spending too much, so I took it off when I was buying stuff. I kept the Black on Black just on his back, head and ears. I used the Ziggy shampoo on the underside and feet. I did use lots of CC Conditioner on after the shampoo.

Dexter can handle the CC products, but Jack cannot, so I am using the Ziggy Products on Jack. Jack tangles too much with the CC products.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Dexter looks FABULOUS, Linda! I'll bet his hair feels wonderful to stroke.

By the way, do Dexter and Jack try to lick their hair while you are shampooing. Buster tries to do that, and I am always concerned that he might ingest shampoo or conditioner with a bad digestive result. 

I gently move his mouth away from his leg or chest or wherever he is trying to lick, but his gut is so sensitive, I have spend a lot of extra time stopping him from licking himself in the bathtub.

Any suggestions?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

He looks gorgeous!!!! great job!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I bathe the boys in the kitchen sink. One side of my sink is bigger than the other. When bathing, the boys always have their two front paws on the divider part of the sink. 

And yes, they do some licking while I am bathing them, but they only do the licking around the mouth area. I do not get the mouth area soapy. The main cleaning area I concentrate on is the hanging beard and mustache. 

I do not know how people can bathe their Havs in a bathtub, my back would kill me, Oh! And, my knees too! And besides that...I do not want to clean out a bathtub each time the boys get a bath. Bathing the boys at the sink is so much easier.

And, the way the bathing is going...I am only bathing the boys 2x month now instead of every 10-14 days.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> I bathe the boys in the kitchen sink. One side of my sink is bigger than the other. When bathing, the boys always have their two front paws on the divider part of the sink.
> 
> And yes, they do some licking while I am bathing them, but they only do the licking around the mouth area. I do not get the mouth area soapy. The main cleaning area I concentrate on is the hanging beard and mustache.
> 
> ...


You bathe your boys exactly the way I do! (and I agree, I'd kill myself trying to bathe Kodi in the tub!). Dexter looks awesome. I may try some Black on Black on Kodi's head.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

add me to the "I'd kill myself trying to bath" in the bathtub gang! LOL
I have a horrible back and a bad knee. I actually have a little tub some what like a baby bath tub, but for dogs, that sits on the bath room counter, it's Martha Stewart and I got it on clearance when Tillie was a baby... it is awesome. I have never bathed her in anything else...


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a pretty picture of Dexter!!!! Great shot!


----------

